# tree frog tankmates.



## spilz

i was just checking if there was anything at all you could mix with a tree frog, as my barking tree frog is on its own in a big viv, came across this.

load of sha-height?

How to keep your new green snake, Opheodrys aestivus

*Good Mixers.* Since these guys only prey on insects, you can mix them in a terrarium with other insectivores such as:
 ·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Green Anoles,
 ·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Long-Tail Grass Skinks,
 ·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Small American Toads,
 ·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Red-Bellied Toads,
 ·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Eastern Newts,
 ·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Red-Bellied Newts,
 ·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]House Geckos, and
 ·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Green Tree Frogs.


----------



## The T Lord

Personally, a newt or salamander species with similar requirements would be a possibility as they live in different areas of the terrarium.
John


----------



## TheToad888

No, mixing is always a no. I don't agree and MANY don't either.


----------



## serpentsupplies

yeah as most people say don't mix but you can if you want. i have had a mix with my old barking tree frog. cresties, hous geckos green anoles, brown anoles. never had green snakes with them but thats up to you


----------



## ilovetoads2

Sorry....but snakes EAT frogs! And even if the snake was not interested, the frog would spend its life in a lot of stress!!!

Why not buy more of the same if it is to keep him company? If you want a different species, buy a different tank, or move him to a smaller tank...:devil:


----------



## 9Red

The smooth/rough green tree snakes are a nightmare - I'm an experienced keeper of over 12 years and have done work into breeding and conservation research, and I still have an aweful time with these snakes, mainly because they are almost always WC and full to burst with parasites. They stress easily, don't adapt well to captivity and rarely live more than a couple of weeks - it's heartbreaking to see as they are such gorgeous little things. Unless you are very experienced in dealing with delicate, WC reptiles then I would stear clear of them and save yourself the disappointment. 

As for mixing of species, I say from experience that it can be done but only if you are _very, very_ careful, and to do the research thoroughly into each species requirements beforehand to ensure the setup you have can meet (and preferably exceed) the minimum habitat specifics for both. IF you choose to mix, it is critical that you only do so with species that inhabit either very similar biomes or, ideally, share the same natural range in the wild. Obviously they should be quarantined first and preferably treated with a course of broad-spectrum anthelmintic to make sure they're not carrying internal parasites when introduced. 

At the moment I am doing a trial with a 1.1 pair of green anoles and 1.1 USA green tree frogs co-habiting in a naturalistic arboreal exo-terra and am monitoring them closely to ensure they are all feeding and expressing their full repetoire of normal behaviours. So far they are doing very well - thriving in fact, but only because the conditions are carefully controlled. However, personally I wouldn't feel confident attempting this with any other species - I chose the anoles and_ H.cinera_ because they are relatively hardy, come from the same geographical and climatic range, and I was confident in their care having kept both species (seperately) for years.


----------



## ilovetoads2

9Red said:


> The smooth/rough green tree snakes are a nightmare - I'm an experienced keeper of over 12 years and have done work into breeding and conservation research, and I still have an aweful time with these snakes, mainly because they are almost always WC and full to burst with parasites. They stress easily, don't adapt well to captivity and rarely live more than a couple of weeks - it's heartbreaking to see as they are such gorgeous little things. Unless you are very experienced in dealing with delicate, WC reptiles then I would stear clear of them and save yourself the disappointment.
> 
> As for mixing of species, I say from experience that it can be done but only if you are _very, very_ careful, and to do the research thoroughly into each species requirements beforehand to ensure the setup you have can meet (and preferably exceed) the minimum habitat specifics for both. IF you choose to mix, it is critical that you only do so with species that inhabit either very similar biomes or, ideally, share the same natural range in the wild. Obviously they should be quarantined first and preferably treated with a course of broad-spectrum anthelmintic to make sure they're not carrying internal parasites when introduced.
> 
> At the moment I am doing a trial with a 1.1 pair of green anoles and 1.1 USA green tree frogs co-habiting in a naturalistic arboreal exo-terra and am monitoring them closely to ensure they are all feeding and expressing their full repetoire of normal behaviours. So far they are doing very well - thriving in fact, but only because the conditions are carefully controlled. However, personally I wouldn't feel confident attempting this with any other species - I chose the anoles and_ H.cinera_ because they are relatively hardy, come from the same geographical and climatic range, and I was confident in their care having kept both species (seperately) for years.


 
Exactly what I said! :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Alex M

ilovetoads2 said:


> Sorry....but snakes EAT frogs! And even if the snake was not interested, the frog would spend its life in a lot of stress!!!
> 
> Why not buy more of the same if it is to keep him company? If you want a different species, buy a different tank, or move him to a smaller tank...:devil:


For the record, opheodrys are insect specialists, they don't eat frogs 

But that's not the point, much good information has already been stated but the sheer presence of a snake like object in an anolis vivarium can cause severe stress on the lizards themselves aswell, they don't know that the snake in question is just a competitor for food rather than a predator of the lizards themselves. Not a good idea...


----------



## ilovetoads2

Yeah, got that insect eating thing, but like I said, even if the snake is not interested it is still a natural predator of frogs, hence causing it stress...:bash:


----------



## Alex M

ilovetoads2 said:


> Yeah, got that insect eating thing, but like I said, even if the snake is not interested it is still a natural predator of frogs, hence causing it stress...:bash:


I was backing you on the stress issue, just pointed out that opheodrys are insect eaters that's all :bash:


----------



## Spikebrit

I have to agree with the above. Communitee tanks are very difficult to establish, and reguire alot of research practice and knowledge. I have a community tank, that i totally livae planted, that has long tailed lizards, green anoles, USA tree frogs, Neon blue tailed gliding tree lizards. As well as the reptile there are woodlice, springtails, panchoda beetles and various other inverts in the soil to maintinain its quality. It took me alot of research and experience with various lizards. Alot of carefull wathing and removal of animals that became aggrivated to caused trouble in the tanks. It has now been running for 5 years with no problems at all. 

jay


----------



## spilz

thanks for the help guys, i shall look into anoles, but may just put the barker into a new smaller tank, and get something else for the bigger viv.

sam


----------



## Spikebrit

spilz said:


> thanks for the help guys, i shall look into anoles, but may just put the barker into a new smaller tank, and get something else for the bigger viv.
> 
> sam


that latter is the best idea mate, get it a smaller tanks, or simply get more barker's

Jay


----------



## knighty

take a read of this Amphibiancare.com >> Mixing and Keeping Different Species of Reptiles and Amphibians Together

For me mixing is a no no...


----------

